# future crutches



## Alladine

Bonjour,
Comment traduiriez-vous _crutches _dans le cas suivant svp :
_Future crutches often justify pleasurable nows._
Contexte : L'auteur MJ DeMarco, dans _The millionaire Fastlane,_ explique qu'on a toujours tendance à penser que demain sera meilleur (on touchera le gros lot, on héritera, etc.), et donc à se faire plaisir aujourd’hui. Je pense que l'idée est la suivante, mais on est loin de l'original... :
- _La perspective de lendemains plus faciles justifie souvent qu'on profite d'aujourd'hui._
Merci pour vos idées,
Alladine


----------



## Itisi

Nous imaginons notre avenir avec certaines béquilles pour justifier des aujourd'hui qui chantent. (Bof.)


----------



## Garoubet

On accepte les souffrances de demain pour profiter des plaisirs du moment


----------



## ForeverHis

- _La perspective de lendemains plus faciles justifie souvent qu'on profite d'aujourd'hui._
I like it. Maybe tweak it a bit:  "…qu'on profite des plaisirs d'aujourd'hui."


----------



## Garoubet

Lendemain plus faciles?????? Plus difficiles plutôt


----------



## ForeverHis

On attend des lendemains faciles parce qu'on imagine qu'on touchera le gros lot, héritera, etc. C'est l'idée Garoubet. En fait, si on fait comme ça, ils seront bien difficiles !


----------



## Alladine

Exactement ForeverHis. Merci à tous !


----------



## Garoubet

Foreverhis, pour ma compréhension personnelle, j'aimerais savoir comment "future crutches justify.." qu'on peut traduire littéralement par "de futures béquilles justifient..."peut donner le sens de _lendemains faciles. _Est ce que _crutches_ a un autre sens que bequilles ou bien il y a quelque chose que je n'ai pas bien compris?


----------



## mehoul

L'idée à mon avis est qu'il faut profiter du bon temps d'aujourd'hui parce que demain il faudra peut-être se mettre aux béquilles... donc lendemains difficiles pour moi.


----------



## Itisi

*mehoul*, d'après le contexte, et d'après *ForeverHis*, une native, ce n'est pas le sens.

Ici, 'crutches' est employé figurativement :

*"Crutch 2. * Something on which one depends, often excessively."


----------



## Alladine

C'est vrai qu'on finit par avoir du mal à s'y retrouver. Voici quelques phrases prises juste au-dessus de la phrase qui me pose problème :

_Life was all about now, regardless of future consequences._
ie même si je dépense tout aujourd'hui et que je ne mets pas d'argent de côté, peu m'importe. De toute manière :
_People in general instinctively regard a better future: (...) "I'll hit the lottery, (...) I'll inherit thousands." Future crutches often justify pleasurable nows.
_
Les "béquilles" sont donc, le gros lot, l'héritage, etc., n'est-ce pas ? Problème, ce mot passe mal ici au sens figuré me semble-t-il.


----------



## Itisi

Alladine said:


> C'est vrai qu'on finit par avoir du mal à s'y retrouver. Voici quelques phrases prises juste au-dessus de la phrase qui me pose problème


ON s'y retrouverait plus facilement et plus vite si on avait tout ça dès le premier post.

En effet, le mot béquille passe mal au sens figuré.

Souvent on imagine que l'avenir nous apportera le salut ...


----------



## Alladine

En relisant le contexte que je donne dès le premier post, on saurait tout ça...


----------



## Itisi

Oui, mais il faut croire que ce n'était pas assez explicite !  Il y avait ton explication, mais il n'y a rien de tel que le texte lui-même pour se conforter...


----------



## Alladine

Parce que tu ne pensais pas que j'avais compris le contexte...? Un jour un modérateur m'a reprise parce que je mettais trop de contexte _original..._


----------



## Itisi

*Alladine*, ce que tu as mis était tout à fait juste, mais il faut que _nous _aussi le comprenions, et ce n'était pas vraiment le cas.  

Eh, oui, ça dépend sur quel modérateur on tombe...


----------



## Itisi

'On s'appuie sur l'avenir comme sur une béquille' ?

'Future crutches' est une formulation bizarre.  On penserait que 'future' est un adjectif, mais tout à coup il me vient à l'idée que 'future' est un nom, même si c'est bizarre quand même, ça a plus de sens.... Des béquilles de futur', pas 'de futures béquilles'.?


----------



## ForeverHis

Je pense que Alladine a mis assez de contexte pour bien comprendre l'usage. J'avoue que c'est un peu bizarre comme expression. En fait, Itisi, "future" est un adjectif. Ici aux USA, il y beaucoup de gens qui dépensent  sans compter. Ils achètent  tout à crédit, en pensant que demain sera mieux, qu'ils auront un meilleur travail, qu'ils toucheront le gros lot, etc. Ce sont des béquilles dont parle l'auteur. Mais cela ne se traduit pas littéralement.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

_La perspective de lendemains plus faciles justifie souvent qu'on profite d'aujourd'hui.
_
En général on parlera plus de 'lendemains qui chantent" pour faire allusion à des lendemains plus faciles

"Notre optimisme nous porte à croire à des lendemains qui chantent, et c'est bien pour cela que l'homme a une tendance naturelle à profiter, sans compter, de l'instant présent".

"La perspective naturelle à croire en des lendemains qui chantent, nous incite à profiter de l'instant présent, sans compter".


----------



## petit1

Avec "crutches" j'avais plutôt l'impression d'un avenir qui "déchante".


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

petit1 said:


> Avec "crutches" j'avais plutôt l'impression d'un avenir qui "déchante".



Vous avez peut-être raison, je me suis basé sur l'interprétation de départ vu que "crutches" ne me parle du tout.

Après face à des lendemains qui déchantent c'est "fifty fiffty"
Certains auront tendance à vouloir profiter de l'instant présent et dépenseront tant qu'ils le peuvent encore, pour certains autres c'est de nature à casser leur enthousiasme.

Donc ça rend l'affirmation de base assez discutable.

Pour être exact il faudrait alors plutôt dire

Dans la perspective de lendemains qui déchantent, certains d'entre nous aurons une tendance naturelle à profiter de l'instant présent sans compter.

Mais on est d'accord que l'on modifie "sans autorisation" les mots de l'auteur, donc cette traduction n'est pas souhaitable.

Mais une chose est sûre, si vous ou moi gagnons la cagnotte d'Euro millions... je pense que l'on aura la même réaction.


----------



## Nicomon

Alladine a mentionné l'auteur et le titre du livre. J'ai googlé la phrase donnée (avec les guillemets) et trouvé.. 3 résultats.
"Future crutches often justify pleasurable nows". 





> Graduation pardoned a license to buy stuff that yielded instant pleasure: trips to Cancun, a flashy car with a booming stereo, nightly drinking binges, a massive CD collection. Life was all about now, regardless of future consequences. *Sidewalkers* (and people in general) instinctively regard a better future: “I’ll be making more money,” “I’ll hit the lottery,” “After my father dies I’ll inherit thousands.” *Future crutches often justify pleasurable nows* and, behind the scenes, Lifestyle Servitude swells.


  Alors, il est bien question « _d'espoirs de lendemains qui chantent_ » à mon avis.

Et peut-être à cause du _nows_ qui suit, moi aussi je me demande si _future _ne pourrait pas être compris comme un substantif.

Lu ailleurs - du même auteur (c'est moi qui colore) : 





> *Sidewalk (Sidh-wahlk; noun): A financial plan that does not exist in concept or form, but exists in mindset, usually in the form of welfare, lottery tickets, casino gambling, and other various forms of "get rich quick" actions. Sidewalkers are event-driven and seek the quick-n-easy in any endeavor. Motivated by instant gratification and culturally plugged-in, *Sidewalkers sacrifice their future for a pleasurable now, resulting in little to no net worth.*


  Contrairement aux _slowlaners_, qui ménagent toute leur vie sans en profiter afin d'amasser un pécule pour leurs vieux jours, ou de mourir millionnaires ...
les _sidewalkers_ jouissent du moment présent, en se disant que l'argent viendra bien à eux en temps voulu.
_
Crutches_ dans le sens de « _soutien monétaire_ ». Enfin, c'est ce que je comprends.


----------



## Wozzeck.Live

Il me semble que Nicomon apporte une réponse sans ambiguité.
D'ailleurs j'avais repris l'interprétation de base de l'auteur du fil car j'avais remarqué que Fovertis, de langue native anglaise, abondait dans ce sens.
Donc ça me paraissait très clair.

En fait la "béquille" qui semble sonner si négatif en Français comme "clopin clopant, branquignole", doit être interprétée de façon littérale et positive comme un soutien.
D'ailleurs si on regarde la définition du dictionnaire de wordreference, il est bien mentionné que "crutch" dans un sens figuré signifie "aide"

Donc 'future crutches" fait bien référence à des événements futurs positifs.

crutches - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## Alladine

Chers tous,
Je ne pensais pas susciter une telle controverse autour de cette phrase. J'apprécie vos efforts à penser que j'ai peut-être mal compris dès le départ, ça peut arriver, mais je n'ai aucun doute en l'occurrence (ayant lu déjà 8 chapitres du livre) : d'après ce qu'explique l'auteur, le "sidewalker" pense qu'il aura des lendemains "qui chantent" (expression que j'ai reprise depuis le post 2 d'Itisi), ce qui, à ses yeux, justifie qu'il flambe tout ce qu'il a aujourd'hui, pas la peine d'économiser en gros parce que demain il touchera le gros lot ou l'héritage de son père (ces "fameuses "crutches") qui l'aideront à se remettre debout quoi...


----------



## Alladine

Non Nicomon, j'apprécie, comme je l'ai écrit  au post 24, toute votre aide.
[...]


----------



## k@t

_Escompter de futures ressources / des ressources à venir invite / encourage souvent à vivre en épicurien / à profiter (pleinement) du présent / des plaisirs présents. ?_


----------



## Itisi

[Soit dit en passant, les épicuriens ne sont pas les jouisseurs qu'on croit, en fait :"L'épicurisme professe que pour éviter la souffrance il faut éviter les sources de plaisir qui ne sont ni naturelles ni nécessaires. Il ne prône donc nullement la recherche effrénée du plaisir."]


----------



## k@t

[C'est oublier qu'il existe une acception dérivée du terme (même si les puristes y voient une interprétation abusive), voir entre autres, mais dans n'importe quel autre dico, Larousse : _Qui ne songe qu'au plaisir, qui s'adonne aux plaisirs matériels ; sensuel_]


----------



## Itisi

Je n'oublie rien du tout, au contraire, je rappelle que etc...


----------



## iuytr

Les espérances de demain justifient les dépenses d'aujourd'hui ? Cela reste très monétaire
mais il me semble que c'est un peu le sens de la phrase anglais, plesureable est lié à des achats/dépenses ?


----------



## Alladine

Pas mal du tout Iuytr, merci ! Peut-être ajouter quelque chose à "dépenses" pour qu'on comprenne bien qu'il s'agit non pas de l'alimentaire mais de tout ce qui apporte du plaisir et n'est pas indispensable (d'après l'auteur).
_Les espérances de/pour ? demain justifient les dépenses de plaisir d'aujourd'hui ?_

Ou, pour faire un mix des propositions antérieures :
_La perspective de lendemains qui chantent [...]_


----------



## Nicomon

Itisi said:


> Nico, la controverse a commencé bien avant ta contribution qui n'en faisait pas partie, à mon avis, et je n'ai pas l'impression que tu étais visée à #24.


 T'as raison. Merci à toi, et à Alladine aussi, bien sûr.  Il faut à tout prix que je soigne cette paranoïa.  

Ma petite contribution était de remplacer « _la perspective _» par « _les espoirs_ ».  Mais je ne suis pas convaincue que ce soit mieux.
J'ai aussi écrit « _jouissent du moment présent_ » en fin de post, mais je ne sais pas comment l'intégrer à ta phrase.


----------



## Itisi

L'idée que l'avenir nous apportera toutes les solutions justifie les plaisirs que nous prenons maintenant.


----------



## Alladine

Je vais opter pour : 
_L'idée que l'avenir nous apportera des solutions justifie souvent les plaisirs que nous nous octroyons aujourd'hui._
Encore un grand merci à tous !


----------



## ForeverHis

Alladine said:


> Je vais opter pour :
> _L'idée que l'avenir nous apportera des solutions justifie souvent les plaisirs que nous nous octroyons aujourd'hui._


Enfin ! Cela saisit parfaitement le sens de l'anglais ! Beautiful!


----------



## Nicomon

Désolée, mais j'avoue ne pas raffoler de  « _que nous nous octroyons _».   Je préfère la version d'Itisi.

Cela n'engage que moi, mais je ne serais pas portée à dire : « _Je me suis octroyé un plaisir _».
Perso, je _m'offre/m'accorde _des plaisirs, ou je les _prends_ quand ils passent.

Je ne l'ai pas trouvée en ligne, mais je serais curieuse de lire comment le traducteur a rendu ce passage dans cette adaptation française.


> MJ DeMarco, Voie express pour la richesse : craquez le code pour atteindre la richesse et soyez riche toute votre vie !


----------

